# Medion X6823 PCGH Edition: Günstiges Angebot?



## platinsd (28. Juni 2013)

*Medion X6823 PCGH Edition: Günstiges Angebot?*

Hallo PCGH Community,

folgendes Angebot habe ich gefunden und direkt bestellt. Medion X6823

In dem Notebook befindet sich:
- Mattes HD ready (720p) Display 15,6Zoll.
- i7 3630qm 2,4ghz - 3,4 ghz
- GTX 670MX 1.536 mb
- 8GB DDR3
- Kein OS
=699Euro (man beachte den Gutschein, der gültig ist bis zum 30.06.13)
Ich persönlich schliesse den Zuhause noch an einen Full HD Monitor an und werde meine SSD nachrüsten, da ein zweiter Festplattenschacht vorhanden ist. Für unterwegs war mir das matte Display, mit nur 720p wichtiger als ein reflektierendes Display mit 1080p. Als OS werde ich Windows 7 installieren. Qualitativ erwarte ich durchaus solide Verarbeitung, aus Erfahrungsberichten entnommen, verwendet Medion größtenteils MSI Komponenten, also nicht den billigsten Kram.

Was meint ihr zu diesem Angebot? Ist das tatsächlich so ein Schnäppchen wie ich denke?
Ich denke mal Medion will seine Lagerbestände für die neue Generation leeren.
Bin mal gespannt, was ihr davon haltet.

Mfg Platinsd.


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Medion X6823 PCGH Edition: Günstiges Angebot?*

In wiefern ist die Meinung der Community noch relevant wenn du schon bestellt hast ? 
Scheint aber durchaus ein gutes Angebot zu sein. Ich selbst habe ein älteres Medion X6811 mit I5, GTX 460m, SSD und bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## platinsd (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Medion X6823 PCGH Edition: Günstiges Angebot?*



B_R_O_C_K_E schrieb:


> In wiefern ist die Meinung der Community noch relevant wenn du schon bestellt hast ?



Wie gesagt, ich möchte gerne wissen, ob ich tatsächlich ein tolles Schnäppchen geschossen habe. Außerdem können andere noch von dem Angebot profitieren, wenn es denn tatsächlich ein Schnäppchen ist .
Außerdem würde ich gerne eine kleine Diskussion zur Qualität von Medion Notebooks anregen und vllt. die ein oder andere Meinung zum Preis-/Leistungs Verhältnis lesen.


----------



## Alex555 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Medion X6823 PCGH Edition: Günstiges Angebot?*



platinsd schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH Community,
> 
> folgendes Angebot habe ich gefunden und direkt bestellt. Medion X6823
> 
> ...


 
Ich kann dir nur so viel sagen, dass das erste X6823 PCGH Edition bei mir wegen dem Lüfter zurückgegangen ist. Ich denke das war ein Schaden, denn der Lüfter gab einen sehr hochfrequenten Ton dauerhaft von sich. Ich hoffe dass der nächste das Problem nicht hat. 
Bei mir lag auch eine HDD Bracket für den 2.Slot bei, das war auch praktisch. 
Wenn du dein Notebook bekommst kannst du ja deine Erfahrungen schildern ( mit einer Erwähnung des Lüfterverhaltens)


----------



## platinsd (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Medion X6823 PCGH Edition: Günstiges Angebot?*

Werde hier auf jeden Fall meine Erfahrungen und Eindrücke reinposten.
Was mich mal noch interessieren würde, wie lange bei dir der Versand gedauert hat?
Habe noch nicht mal eine Versandbestätigung. 
Und hast du schon Erfahrungen mit dem Support gemacht?


----------



## Alex555 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Medion X6823 PCGH Edition: Günstiges Angebot?*



platinsd schrieb:


> Werde hier auf jeden Fall meine Erfahrungen und Eindrücke reinposten.
> Was mich mal noch interessieren würde, wie lange bei dir der Versand gedauert hat?
> Habe noch nicht mal eine Versandbestätigung.
> Und hast du schon Erfahrungen mit dem Support gemacht?


 
Der Versand ging sehr schnell. Innerhalb eines Tages von Medion zu meiner Haustür (die Jungs und Mädels von DHL sind sehr fix) 
3Tage von der Bestellung bis zur Versendebestätigung. (kommt auf die Zahlungsmethode an, Überweisung dauert generell länger) 
Mit dem Support hab ich bisher noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht, ich hab jetzt aber mal ein Kontaktformular ausgefüllt und abgesendet. 
Kannst du dich eigentlich im Medion Shop einloggen?


----------



## platinsd (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Medion X6823 PCGH Edition: Günstiges Angebot?*



Alex555 schrieb:


> Kannst du dich eigentlich im Medion Shop einloggen?



Ne, konnte ich bis eben auch nicht, denke die hatten Wartungsarbeiten.
Finds ein bisschen dürftig, dass es solange zur Versandbestätigung dauert, habe mit PayPal bezahlt. Oder bin ich zu sehr von Amazon verwöhnt :/?
Habe Donnerstag um 17 Uhr bezahlt und heute ist Samstag. Leider gabs im Shop auch keine Express Option, wär mir durchaus was wert gewesen.^^


----------



## Alex555 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Medion X6823 PCGH Edition: Günstiges Angebot?*



platinsd schrieb:


> Ne, konnte ich bis eben auch nicht, denke die hatten Wartungsarbeiten.
> Finds ein bisschen dürftig, dass es solange zur Versandbestätigung dauert, habe mit PayPal bezahlt. Oder bin ich zu sehr von Amazon verwöhnt :/?
> Habe Donnerstag um 17 Uhr bezahlt und heute ist Samstag. Leider gabs im Shop auch keine Express Option, wär mir durchaus was wert gewesen.^^


 
Ich hab jetzt nach gerade einmal 4h per E-Mail eine Antwort vom Support bekommen, dass mein Laptop in der Werkstatt angekommen ist - und das an einem Samstag. 
Jetzt muss der Laptop nur noch einwandfrei (ohne den störenden Lüfter) und ohne weitere Mängel bei mir ankommen, dann bin ich mit dem Support mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## ChristianH83 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Medion X6823 PCGH Edition: Günstiges Angebot?*

Habe es mir auch bestellt. Die Bremse bei diesem nb wird, wenn überhaupt, das Board sein. Ka was die verbauen. Werde eh einen anderen Monitor nutzen und wenn ich mit dem Gerät mal draußen bin ist das matte Display auch von Vorteil


----------



## platinsd (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Medion X6823 PCGH Edition: Günstiges Angebot?*

Das Notebook ist heute angekommen. Läuft wie geschmiert. Verarbeitung ok. Unerwartet leicht. Optisch schön. Alles dabei was man braucht.
Zu dem Lüfter: Der ist leise und produziert keine nervenden Geräusche.

Werde die nächsten Tage noch was zur Spieleleistung sagen


----------



## Alex555 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Medion X6823 PCGH Edition: Günstiges Angebot?*



platinsd schrieb:


> Das Notebook ist heute angekommen. Läuft wie geschmiert. Verarbeitung ok. Unerwartet leicht. Optisch schön. Alles dabei was man braucht.
> Zu dem Lüfter: Der ist leise und produziert keine nervenden Geräusche.
> 
> Werde die nächsten Tage noch was zur Spieleleistung sagen


 
Also es ist kein leiser, aber sehr hoher ton im leerlauf dauerhaft vorhanden? 
Hoffe auch dass mein neues X6823 bald ankommt, derzeit wurde es noch nicht mal versendet...


----------



## platinsd (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Medion X6823 PCGH Edition: Günstiges Angebot?*

Ne, habe extra nochmal genau hingehört, kein sehr hoher ton^^


----------



## shadie (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Medion X6823 PCGH Edition: Günstiges Angebot?*

Und wie schauts von der Spieleleistung so aus ? 
Bin etwas neugierig, weil ich es mir auch kommende Woche bestellen möchte 

Wäre cool wenn du berichten könntest wie du den laptop so findest


----------



## platinsd (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Medion X6823 PCGH Edition: Günstiges Angebot?*

Ich habe bis jetzt Battlefield 3 und WoW getestet.
Beides läuft auf Ultra ohne Probleme. (BF3 auch mit 8x MSAA und Postprocessing auf Hoch, lediglich eine Explosion verschafft fps Einbrüche, die aber kaum bemerkbar sind.)
Edit: Muss hier nochmal die Lautsprecher loben. Toller Spielsound, bei Filmen könnte man denken, die Personen stehen mit einem in dem selben Raum, Musik ok.
Kleine BF3 Anekdote: Habe das erstemal beim BF3 spielen nach oben geguckt, weil ich dachte, dass ein Heli über meine Dachfenster hinwegfliegt (hier landen öfter welche, weil hier eine große Rasenfläche ist)


----------



## LiFaD1203 (3. Juli 2013)

Meins Medion Erazer X6823 ist heute auch angekommen. Mein Lüfter gibt ebenfalls ein hohen Ton von sich. Werd jetzt mal Windows installieren und ein paar Games testen und dann weiter sehen ob er deswegen zurück geht oder ob ich in behalte.


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Medion X6823 PCGH Edition: Günstiges Angebot?*

Achja, falls du bei deinem Medion Notebook mal feststellen solltest, dass du die Wlan-Verbindung nach jedem Neustart von "Hand" neu aktivieren musst und du dafür eine Lösung gefunden hast, das zu umgehen, bitte lass es mich wissen 
Ich muss die jedesmal neu starten für die Kastenkombination "fn" + die Wlantaste, glaube F7 ist das 
Treiber sind alle original von Medion installiert. Im Bios habe ich keine Option für Wlan gefunden


----------



## LiFaD1203 (3. Juli 2013)

Bei mir ist die Verbindung auch nach einem Neustart automatisch aktiv. Anschalten muss ich nichts, verbindet sich automatisch.


----------



## Alex555 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Medion X6823 PCGH Edition: Günstiges Angebot?*



Slipknot1203 schrieb:


> Meins Medion Erazer X6823 ist heute auch angekommen. Mein Lüfter gibt ebenfalls ein hohen Ton von sich. Werd jetzt mal Windows installieren und ein paar Games testen und dann weiter sehen ob er deswegen zurück geht oder ob ich in behalte.


 
Dann bin ich also nicht der einzige. 
Mein zweites ist heute angekommen, das sogar noch einen höheren Ton von sich gab als das erste, habe daraufhin den Support telefonisch kontaktiert, und das Paket zurückgeschickt, mit der Bitte um Rückerstattung des Kaufpreises. 
Ich glaube so langsam, dass das Notebook so konzipiert ist/war. Das ist mir jedoch unbegreiflich, das ist ja ein richtiger Föhn. 
So wie es ausschaut, werde ich mich nach ASUS ROG Notebooks umsehen müssen, denn Lautstärke ist mir sehr wichtig. 
Arbeiten mit einem so lauten Lüfter ist unmöglich.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (3. Juli 2013)

Hmmm das ist ärgerlich. Mich nervt das Geräusch auch, zumindestens wenn man ohne Kopfhörer vorm Notebook sitzt. Bin grad am überlegen ob ich mir testweise einen Ersatzlüfter bestelle. Da es ja auf einer MSI Basis aufbaut, bzw. fast gleich ist zu den MSI Modellen findet man im Netz einige Seiten die solche Lüfter anbieten. Leider nicht gerade günstig mit 30€. Und ob die dann wirklich leiser sind...

Ich werd nochmal ne Nacht drüber schlafen.  Aber im Moment bin ich für zurückschicken, da ich es eigentlich nicht einsehe an einem neuen Gerät zu schrauben.


----------



## Alex555 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Medion X6823 PCGH Edition: Günstiges Angebot?*



Slipknot1203 schrieb:


> Hmmm das ist ärgerlich. Mich nervt das Geräusch auch, zumindestens wenn man ohne Kopfhörer vorm Notebook sitzt. Bin grad am überlegen ob ich mir testweise einen Ersatzlüfter bestelle. Da es ja auf einer MSI Basis aufbaut, bzw. fast gleich ist zu den MSI Modellen findet man im Netz einige Seiten die solche Lüfter anbieten. Leider nicht gerade günstig mit 30€. Und ob die dann wirklich leiser sind...
> 
> Ich werd nochmal ne Nacht drüber schlafen.  Aber im Moment bin ich für zurückschicken, da ich es eigentlich nicht einsehe an einem neuen Gerät zu schrauben.


 
Für mich ist es kein Problem, wenn der Laptop unter Last lauter ist, aber im IDLE hat der lüfter leise zu sein ! 
Arbeiten mit so einer Geräuschkulisse ist mist, und am meisten surft man ja, schaut videos o. dgl. 
Von daher war der laute Lüfter im IDLE für mich untragbar. 
Ich würde daran auch nicht rumschrauben.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (3. Juli 2013)

Wenn ja dieser komische hochfrequente Ton nicht wäre....dann würde mich der Lüfter auch nicht stören. Das er im Idle schon relativ hoch dreht stört mich ja nicht. War es doch wieder nichts mit dem "Schnäppchen".


----------

